# Ork Kommando's



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi everyone. I have long since sold off my Orks, however, I thought I would share some of my creations as an inspiration to those that are looking to customise their army a little. One of the easiest ways is to make yourself some different Ork heads. I have created a neat little tutorial for this which you can find here.

The plastics range of Ork bits is massive so anyone who has been collecting Orks for a while should have plenty of spares. The Kommando's featured in the following pictures used a combination of bits from the Burna Boyz kit, the Stormboyz kit and the regular Boyz kit. The backpacks were made from layers of plasticard glued together and allowed to dry then sanded to the correct basic shape and embelished with Ork accessories.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

They look great. I can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice and flavoursome conversions.

Great work Cypher.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice conversions. Look forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Alas, there shall be no painting of these guys...at least not from me as I no longer possess the models. I started the thread to inspire others. One of the things I found with the Ork range is that units like the Kommando's and the Tank Busta's only have 5 'made to measure' models. As they don't, at present, produce them as plastic kits with lots of options the next best thing is to build your own. The one thing you are never short on with Orks are spare bits :good:


----------

